# Sweet Liege Waffles Anyone?



## waffleman (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to get some feedback from the group on whether they think there would be a market for Liege waffles in the catering world?  I'm considering starting a concept that manufacturers and distributes the dough to caterers based on an authentic Belgian brioche dough recipe.  The product is great and I plan to produce in classic, vanilla, and cinnamon flavors.  I was thinking it could be used in a dessert action station or as a savory breakfast bar option (by reducing the sugar).  Do any of you envision a need to have this unique offering?  I'd love to hear your feedback.

Thanks.

-Waffleman


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so what form would you sell it? 

what's your projected price?

what would we need to do with it?

how would you get it to us....suppliers?


----------



## waffleman (Jan 18, 2013)

It would be sold in frozen 3 oz. balls and shipped via dry ice pack direct. $295 (+ shipping) would be the price point for 100 units. All you would need to do is thaw the dough ball and place in a waffle iron. We use commercial grade imported irons from Europe but its not required. We've had very positive feedback from the few people we've had initial discussions with on this due to the unique offering.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

3 bucks for a frozen ball of waffel dough?+++Shipping  If I was catering a breakfast, my target cost for the entire plate would be $3


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

Sysco sells Belgian waffle dough for a fraction of what you would charge.


----------



## masterh (Jan 28, 2013)

it costs like a dollar or two to make a small batch for me (10 doughs). 

waffle price varies by the store but this local guy sells liege waffle for $3.50. it's about 3.5 x 6 inch. so I am sure it's more than 3 oz.

The stores have to sell plain waffle for at least $6 if they get it for $3. (still that's very low markup) Only top upper class people can afford this price.

They also have frozen doughs at whole foods. I think it was less than $2 per dough.

Bottom line, the price is insane........


----------



## lawaffleusa (Feb 15, 2014)

Good luck with that kind of pricing.

There is a import company who brings waffle dough ball from the Brussels region.

I know the owner. I also have been doing the Liege waffles in the southern part of New Mexico for the last four years and I sell mine for $2.50 per 4 oz each.

The people ordering the dough balls from my friend told me that it cost them about $1.30 per dough balls.

In NY, they sell the waffles for $5 naked and they build the waffles with topping up to $7 per.

You will need to revise your cost. This is insane.

Sorry for the negative feed back however you should look at it as an eye opener.

M


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

hate to sound like Debbie Downer but at your price to me I couldn't even consider attempting to sell this item. I think the perceived price of what my customer sees in this particular item (what I would have to charge)....they would opt for something else.There are too many other lower priced waffle mixes/balls on the market that my customer base COULD afford ..I can embellish, still blow the customer away, and make some money. Not to demean or stupidize my customers but for the most part as long as the waffle is presented  hot and in a unique, fun, yummy looking manner, fun display blah, blah blah they don't care if its imported or domestic LOL. There may be customers out there that wouldn't bat an eye at the price I would have to charge...but they are not calling us!


----------



## choppitychop (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry, Waffleman. Looks like there's a new company manufacturing and distributing liege waffle dough in the US. Looks pretty interesting.

www.thebelgiankitchen.com

I looked into buying imported dough and it was around $1, but all the imported dough was made only from margarine and I didn't feel good about serving it. Looks like these guys are using butter though and making an all natural product.


----------

